# Do ethic types have a harder time finding their type?



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

I find that logic types seems to more often be typed in a way that make me agree that their type is correct. Or the other way around ethic type are more often misstyped. You find this true too and why can that be? Actually Ti type seem to be best self typed. I never seen a ILE being misstyped. Or that I disagree with them being typed correctly


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

With respects to the question...

Most of the descriptions are essentially static descriptions

Te is focused on the external dynamics of the self, and will usually check their validity-o-meter of the system fairly quickly, make a mental note, and get back to business irl.
Ti is focused on the internal structure of the self, and will usually accept a 3rd party system, and spend time reorganizing their internal self to suit the already accepted model.
Fe is focused on the internal dynamics of the self, and will usually determine their type and how they fit the static descriptions, but since they are focused on their internal movements and changes, no static description will appear to always suit them for every emotional change. They need a movie, not a picture.
Fi is focused on the internal structure of the self in relations to others, and will usually check validity and then spend time verifying all people are accounted for and that their fittings do or do not validate or invalidate the model.

As Fe, your description of yourself would be focused on a series of pictures, like one of those kids flip-books that give a rough animation. As you go through the flip book, picture by picture, some will seem like you as X type and some will seem like you as Y type. Seeing the "essence" of this flip-book as a single picture would be Ne, which doesn't suit your primary means of dynamic living. So, in short, it is that most of these descriptions are Static and are not easily compatible to Dynamic. No single picture will ever seem always correct to you, or even most of the time.

Ti is prone to the Forer Effect and accepts the model and typing, and subsequently spends time Ti'ing through their type to achieve as much congruence to the type they accepted as possible. It's not that they never mistype, it's that they never accept they are mistyped and force their internal structure to match the mistype as much as possible.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Id say Fi ego is in the way for an correct typing...


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

The descriptions don't change, so they are static.

Te would be best, as it would simply accept or reject a type or system near instantly.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> The descriptions don't change, so they are static.
> 
> Te would be best, as it would simply accept or reject a type or system near instantly.


To the fault of Fi. I strongly think Fe/Ti ego to be way more accepting and not diluted of the small and not essential stuff.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

It's a model showing your preference of ordering of cognitive functions. You're supposed to be biased towards your ego and super-id. If you weren't biased towards your ego, then it wouldn't be your ego lol.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> It's a model showing your preference of ordering of cognitive functions. You're supposed to be biased towards your ego and super-id. If you weren't biased towards your ego, then it wouldn't be your ego lol.


exactly! thus thats why I believe Ti in ego give an more objective typing. And Se-dom and (Ne-dom) seems to nail it. Because they have observed this stuff all along. And Fe seem to have it under controll, because they can change opinion and when its legit it get stuck enough. Fi and Te is way to stubbern with their identity to accept a "theory". Perhaps ESI is good with this too. Ne seem to not cope


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Logically showing how one can be a certain type is Ti. The type is given to them by a 3rd party. They'll rationalize how they are the type given to them, not verify it's validity.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Logically showing how one can be a certain type is Ti. The type is given to them by a 3rd party. They'll rationalize how they are the type given to them, not verify it's validity.


I do not really feel im given a type by 3th party. I do not trust those test but tried to put my mind into how mbti though when they made the test. How jung thought when he divided the functions. Understood why there can only be those functions. And then I typed myself


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

And you came to what conclusion in each system?

Ti is introverted. It is concerned with ordering the objects within a system given to it. A personality type is a system. Given a personality type, it will logic through it to order it. A Ti leading function will indefinitely re-order his internal logic and structure if he is given the wrong type. The internal consistency within his type, mistyped or not, is his primary role.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> And you came to what conclusion in each system?
> 
> Ti is introverted. It is concerned with ordering the objects within a system given to it. A personality type is a system. Given a personality type, it will logic through it to order it. A Ti leading function will indefinitely re-order his internal logic and structure if he is given the wrong type. The internal consistency within his type, mistyped or not, is his primary role.


if you are EII you are barely aware of Ti (if at all). How can you explain it?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

No, if I am EII, then I have a low preference for Ti. The strength of each element is still subject to how much time has been spent on it and the innate capabilities of the individual. However, being my Role function, it WILL shut off my Leading Fi while using it, so I am more likely to come across as an a**hole while using it. Similar to you using fantasy OR physical well-being instead of simultaneously at different degrees.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> No, if I am EII, then I have a low preference for Ti. The strength of each element is still subject to how much time has been spent on it and the innate capabilities of the individual. However, being my Role function, it WILL shut off my Leading Fi while using it, so I am more likely to come across as an a**hole while using it.* Similar to you using fantasy OR physical well-being instead of simultaneously at different degrees.*


what do you mean?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

IEI can't use Ni and Si ar the same time. Si is associated with"healthy living"


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> IEI can't use Ni and Si ar the same time. Si is associated with"healthy living"


Ye isnt that the secret agenda of EII?  Se and Ni do healthy living just fine.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

That's not really a wink thing lol.

You need to read more about functions


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> That's not really a wink thing lol.
> 
> You need to read more about functions


Yes it is. It is a shortcoming of EII and not a problem for Ni. Some types use Si for their health, other people use Se for their health. Other Ni. you can not make that static.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hidden Agenda means it is the least visible valued function. It is a problem for IEI as much as EII.

You need to read more about functions. You've referenced functions wrong your last 4 posts.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Hidden Agenda means it is the least visible valued function. It is a problem for IEI as much as EII.
> 
> You need to read more about functions. You've referenced functions wrong your last 4 posts.


Well, i never referenced them. I used them for words for cognitive stuffs.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Typing is very much a Te endeavor. The criteria by which you judge a person's type is objective logic. Boxing things into a pre-defined system.

It's no wonder that Fi dominants (Te inferior) types would struggle with this.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

This is socionics forum, not mbti forum lol


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> This is socionics forum, not mbti forum lol


yes and this turned out to be a conversation and not a thread in the classical sense.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

I was referring to the guy using dominant, inferior, and Te in place of Ti


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Self typing needs both good introspection quality, and good understanding of the model.

If you take an objective approach and try to find your type through objective criteria and structured information, you will have no problem typing yourself. But it requires time. I think 1 year is necessary to have an average/good understanding of those models.

Then, having a objective view on yourself, and not a subjective one requires time too. You know, it's like when you see something you've wrote years ago and you think "damn I was stupid". If you try to describe yourself at this present moment you'll have trouble having an objective view on yourself.

So... It only needs time. Ethics people aren't stupid or bad with understanding logical patterns per se.

But I agree that Te seems like a good function for this. Since it's focused on the outcome and facts, and will not be bothered with interpretations, personal descriptions and all those "bullsh*ts".

I still think that it depend more on the person itself than her type.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

westlose said:


> Self typing needs both good introspection quality, and good understanding of the model.
> 
> If you take an objective approach and try to find your type through objective criteria and structured information, you will have no problem typing yourself. But it requires time. I think 1 year is necessary to have an average/good understanding of those models.
> 
> ...


i believe this stuff to the the science of feeling mostly therefor Fe thing.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! feeeeeeeeeeeeee.....


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Fe is all things. In Fe we celebrate. Amen.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Not too certain of that. Most tests and people on here think I'm INTP, which is predominant Ti, and I'm fairly certain I'm mistyped. Couple of other INTPs seem uncertain of their type too, and plenty of NTs who I'm positive are something else.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I think that most people who frequent this forum have had trouble, and have had at least one instance of re-evaluating their type, ethical or not, as they discover and learn about typology. A lot of times, I think it's simply ignorance, rather than typological tendencies. Certainly, I was incredibly ignorant at first, and mixed up cognitive functions quite a lot.

These days, as an Ne-dom, I keep trying to re-evaluate, simply based upon interest and/or possibility of other, but I always return to ILE. This happens maybe once a year or so.

As for my ability to type, it appears to be hit or miss. Maybe, my demonstrative Te kicks in for the hits, and my Ne goes wild for the misses. :kitteh:


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Captain Mclain said:


> Id say Fi ego is in the way for an correct typing...


Many humans seem to have this impression. I have two different experiences. Fi either idealizes a type, and wants to become that type. The other experience is that Fi wants to understand themselves as deeply as possible.

These two possibilities both have the same core: Fi wants to know who they are.

This can cause Fi to either be ignorant or brutally honest with themselves, who they are, what they are like and how they think and act.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Draumande Romvesen said:


> Many humans seem to have this impression. I have two different experiences. Fi either idealizes a type, and wants to become that type. The other experience is that Fi wants to understand themselves as deeply as possible.
> 
> These two possibilities both have the same core: Fi wants to know who they are.
> 
> This can cause Fi to either be ignorant or brutally honest with themselves, who they are, what they are like and how they think and act.


Reminded me of Scars by Papa Roach with this one.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

emberfly said:


> Typing is very much a Te endeavor. The criteria by which you judge a person's type is objective logic. Boxing things into a pre-defined system.
> 
> It's no wonder that Fi dominants (Te inferior) types would struggle with this.


Yeah, I struggle with this shit too much! Fitting reinins, fitting MBTi and socionics etc...TOO MUCH Te!!!

edit: what do I care? I've been typed by a fkkin ILI as an ESI. NiTe should know... 
(the only better variant being TeNi but meh)

...I should be grateful for my blessing!


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

It's possible.  Identifing of your type needs taking into account many factors and comparision with other versions. The other thing - ethics more like to trust to others instead of thinking themselves, while others have much less data to identify type than you have. Also, I suppose without IR you'll can't check your type with high confidence, but I doubt someone besides you will do thorough IR check for your type.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

The non-PC answer to this question is actually yes, in the sense that ethicians often struggle more with making sense of the system and with that, also properly identifying themselves within that system.


----------

